
How China's skewed sex ratio is making President Xi's job a whole lot harder - teaman2000
https://theconversation.com/how-chinas-skewed-sex-ratio-is-making-president-xis-job-a-whole-lot-harder-84341
======
PeekPoke
The traditional solution to this problem is to go to war and conscript all the
'spare' men. Get them killed off then sue for peace.

